# Arsenal: How do I "dib" a weapon?



## The_Universe (Sep 24, 2003)

How does one go about putting "dibs" on a weapon for the new "Arsenal" project?  I see that Rangerwickett has already got whips pinned down, but I was interested in doing something either on one of the more traditional swords, or on something COMPLETELY made up like the Urgosh.  

Help me!  I want to write!


----------



## HellHound (Sep 24, 2003)

You email me a basic proposal, and then if we like your proposal, I send you a rough copy of Spiked Chains so you can see what basic format we expect for the final manuscript. Also, if you already have Three Arrows for the King, you'll have a basic idea of the format, although we've changed it a bit in the meantime.

blackhammer@dreadgazebo.com is my email address, you can also tag submissions@enpublishing.net which submits to both Ryan and myself.

Writers who have already written for us in the past only have to send a very basic proposal ('hey, i wanna do the dwarven urgrosh') while new writers will be in a situation of sending us a more detailed proposal ('here's why I'm good for writing this book, here's one or two prestige class ideas, here are some weapon variants, here are some specific magic weapon samples... and here is a writing sample of at least two of the aforementioned sections').


----------



## Dextra (Sep 24, 2003)

By the way, I'm also interested in hearing from artists who can draw weapons, and people using them for this project.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Sep 25, 2003)

Dextra said:
			
		

> By the way, I'm also interested in hearing from artists who can draw weapons, and people using them for this project.




I have some artists you guys may want to contact ^_^  If its one thing I have a lot of, its talented artists 

Hellhound:  I would really like to stake a claim on staffs for Arsenal.  I have some good ideas ^_^


----------



## Ashy (Oct 3, 2003)

Dextra, I can also point some groovy artists your way, if'n yer still interested....


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 4, 2003)

Jason, I've sent you two unanswered emails about this. Busy? Or are they not getting through?


----------



## Carnifex (Oct 4, 2003)

jmucchiello said:
			
		

> Jason, I've sent you two unanswered emails about this. Busy? Or are they not getting through?




I've also emailed him about something very recently and have yet to get an answer - I think Hellhound must be busy with something right now.


----------



## Dextra (Oct 4, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> I've also emailed him about something very recently and have yet to get an answer - I think Hellhound must be busy with something right now.




Hey guys!
This past week and the next Jake was/will be pretty darned busy with mid-terms, AND we had to calculate the ENPublishing payouts for the past month, so we were pretty busy.  

If your inquiry's time sensitive, email me (denise@ambient.ca) and I'll make sure it gets a response in a timely manner.  Seeing as how the Arsenal series is my idea (we just changed the name from my original working title of Thee Big Book ov Pointy Bits), feel free to email me your questions on the subject.

Spiked chains is almost ready and should be out by mid-October: Huzzah!


----------



## arwink (Oct 4, 2003)

You know, "Thee Big Book ov Pointy Bits" is way more fun than arsenal 

Can we petition to have the title overturned?


----------



## HellHound (Oct 4, 2003)

Alright, all the Big Book ov Pointy Bits, err, ENArsenal backlog has been covered.

If you haven't received a response from me, then I didn't get your email.


----------



## Carnifex (Oct 5, 2003)

Dextra said:
			
		

> Hey guys!
> This past week and the next Jake was/will be pretty darned busy with mid-terms, AND we had to calculate the ENPublishing payouts for the past month, so we were pretty busy.
> 
> If your inquiry's time sensitive, email me (denise@ambient.ca) and I'll make sure it gets a response in a timely manner.  Seeing as how the Arsenal series is my idea (we just changed the name from my original working title of Thee Big Book ov Pointy Bits), feel free to email me your questions on the subject.
> ...




I was just emailing him to see how Steam & Steel was going - the original estimation was that it would be ready about now, but if he's having a busy time then fair enough


----------



## Vaxalon (Oct 6, 2003)

HH is one busy dude.

I can't talk though, Powers that Be: City Council took about a year longer than I expected.  Meh.


----------



## Dextra (Oct 8, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> I was just emailing him to see how Steam & Steel was going - the original estimation was that it would be ready about now, but if he's having a busy time then fair enough




There's been a delay in the art contracting- Jake was convinced that he and I had come up with a list of art to contract and that I had already got the artists working, whereas I've been waiting to see the wish list (20 pieces would be too much for what we had in mind, so I was waiting for the revised art list.

So anyhow, we're talking about what pieces are important to include, which aren't, which means we'll contract out the art at the end of the week, and go into layout in November, for a beginning of December release.


----------



## Conaill (Oct 8, 2003)

Bummer! I was looking forward to using Steam&Steel for my tinker gnome. Then again, this does give Carnifex more time to work on a clockwork web supplement for S&S. Hint, hint...


----------



## Carnifex (Oct 9, 2003)

Dextra said:
			
		

> There's been a delay in the art contracting- Jake was convinced that he and I had come up with a list of art to contract and that I had already got the artists working, whereas I've been waiting to see the wish list (20 pieces would be too much for what we had in mind, so I was waiting for the revised art list.
> 
> So anyhow, we're talking about what pieces are important to include, which aren't, which means we'll contract out the art at the end of the week, and go into layout in November, for a beginning of December release.




Yep, just got an email from HH about it  At least I know what's going on now.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 23, 2003)

What's the word on Spiked Chain?


----------



## Dextra (Oct 23, 2003)

jmucchiello said:
			
		

> What's the word on Spiked Chain?




We have the art, the text is done, just waiting for Ryan to finish the English editing and it'll go into layout.

It'll be out before the end of this year is all I can say now.

BTW, our book about Crystalmancy is also completely illustrated and in editing, so it'll be out soon.

Art call went out for Steam & Steel, and I'm seeing some really promising stuff coming back in already (/me swoons).  Yet another pre-Xmas product.

Same with LE3, most likely.

Four Colors to Fantasy'll be out most likely by the end of this month.

It's going to be a couple of busy months for ENP.

Especially with a few print deals coming down the pipe with various publishers...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 24, 2003)

Well, I sent in an e-mail on one of the weapons.  here's hoping I get it.


----------

